
Chelsea Manning, who gave trove of U.S. secrets to Wikileaks, to leave prison - endswapper
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/chelsea-manning-who-gave-trove-of-us-secrets-to-wikileaks-to-leave-prison/2017/05/17/c988b6f8-399a-11e7-a058-ddbb23c75d82_story.html
======
merricksb
Active discussion on NY Times version of the story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14355739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14355739)

------
avar
The latest episode of the Intercepted podcast is relevant:
[https://theintercept.com/2017/05/10/intercepted-podcast-
jame...](https://theintercept.com/2017/05/10/intercepted-podcast-james-comey-
chelsea-manning-and-the-secrets-america-keeps/)

They have some audio snippets from the trial itself on that podcast.

------
nailer
Thanks Obama (genuinely).

~~~
turc1656
I really wish he would have pardoned Snowden in addition to this.

~~~
yellowapple
My understanding is that doing so wasn't technically possible, since Snowden
has yet to stand trial and thus has yet to be found guilty of any crime (thus
leaving nothing for the President to pardon).

~~~
turc1656
True, but the president actually has the ability to grant pre-indictment
pardons based on a supreme court ruling from 1867.

[http://www.nytimes.com/1988/01/05/opinion/l-constitution-
all...](http://www.nytimes.com/1988/01/05/opinion/l-constitution-allows-
pardons-before-conviction-590688.html)

 _" It extends to every offense known to the law, and may be exercised at any
time after its commission, either before legal proceedings are taken, or
during their pendency, or after conviction and judgment."_

------
zyxzevn
For those interested what information Chelsea (former Bradley) Manning
released:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HrgTmrfCkc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HrgTmrfCkc)
(newsbud)

